# Girl with DISFIGURED FACE Tinder experiment in Italy



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

The guy who run this Tinder experiment wrote in the girls's bio:
When I was a child my whole body burnt in a car accident.

results:
the girl got 83 likes and a good amount of super likes.
I translate the first three messages there:
> happy emoji face
> Do you have instagram?
> Hello [Girl's name], I hope the surg...


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

@Caligula @Slayerino @Y2J97 @medialcanthuscel @Piro @TheLordMadness


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Mar 24, 2020)

Wtf


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

Rumpelshitskin said:


> Wtf


Italy is hell for incels.
men have to settle for disfigured girls burnt in a car accident


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 24, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 319467
> 
> 
> View attachment 319468
> ...


The nigga trying to slide into her IG DMs jfl.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> The nigga trying to slide into her IG DMs jfl.


he must have a fetish for disfigured burnt butts


----------



## JMax (Mar 24, 2020)

Volcel if you wouldn’t


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 24, 2020)

*WTF *


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 24, 2020)

Holy shit, it's so over.

Wait Lorss dont most girls in Italy not use tinder/online dating though?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 24, 2020)

@Enigmatic93 surprise surprise


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 24, 2020)

Why am I not surprised


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 24, 2020)

Over


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> these are the kinds of contemptible betas that are ruining dating for everyone else who has standards jfl


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 24, 2020)

Unironically smv mogs 99.9% of men

fuck this gay earth


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 24, 2020)

"You have instagram?" lmaoooooooo


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 24, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Holy shit, it's so over.
> 
> Wait Lorss dont most girls in Italy not use tinder/online dating though?


they use instagram to fuck strangers chads


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 24, 2020)

mannaggia la miseria che vita di merda


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 24, 2020)

even a chad need to betabuxx to have a landwhale now


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> they use instagram to fuck strangers chads


there are italians here that do Wonder on Tinder bro


----------



## DoctorPMA (Mar 24, 2020)

this has to be fake


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 24, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> they use instagram to fuck strangers chads


Tell me more, so you just need a couple hundred followers and be GL? Or do you need IG status? Also, How do people even get married in Italy anymore? How are the women in the northern countryside/rural areas?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> there are italians here that do Wonder on Tinder bro



italians are either slayers or incels. no in between


EthnicelAscension said:


> Tell me more, so you just need a couple hundred followers and be GL? Or do you need IG status? Also, How do people even get married in Italy anymore? How are the women in the northern countryside/rural areas?



the divorce rate in italy is one of the highest in europe


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> italians are either slayers or incels. no in between
> 
> 
> the divorce rate in italy is one of the highest in europe


Imagine beeing divorceraped.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> Imagine beeing divorceraped.



a man can get a masters degree, studycel during his prime years, then some cunt decides to take half his assets


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 24, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Tell me more, so you just need a couple hundred followers and be GL? Or do you need IG status? Also, How do people even get married in Italy anymore? How are the women in the northern countryside/rural areas?


just be GL, they only care about face
marriage is becoming uncommon, women prefer cock carousel over having children, i hope that a massive earthquake will destroy this shit country









Average hypergamy in italian couples


1) 2)




looksmax.org


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> i hope that a massive earthquake will destroy this shit country


Italy deserves to be destroyed by Volcanos just like Pompeii.
only lava can defeat feminism


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 24, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> just be GL, they only care about face
> marriage is becoming uncommon, women prefer cock carousel over having children, i hope that a massive earthquake will destroy this shit country
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK??? 

And then apparently all the hot girls get fucked by politicians and businessmen????

HOLY SHIT damn


----------



## SHARK (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you seriously bullying this girl right now? That is so fucking mean dude. This girl is beautiful not only on the outside, but on the INSIDE too. Unlike you. No wonder no fucking girl wants to date you, your personality is shit.


Jokes aside, fuck all women.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 24, 2020)

The thing is.. not all those men want to slay her..

Personally I'd be very understanding about her situation and wanna be her friend. 

Men can be kind and caring regardless of looks..
It's women that are all about looks. They are hateful, evil and vicious to anyone that is not a 8/10 Chad.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> The thing is.. not all those men want to slay her..
> 
> Personally I'd be very understanding about her situation and wanna be her friend.
> 
> ...



Tinder is designed to have sex, this is not TikTok, the place where deformed and disabled people get validation through people encouraging them


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Tinder is designed to have sex, this is not TikTok, the place where deformed and disabled people get validation through people encouraging them
> 
> View attachment 319590


Hunter eyes, mirin her pfl


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

SHARK said:


> Are you seriously bullying this girl right now? That is so fucking mean dude. This girl is beautiful not only on the outside, but on the INSIDE too. Unlike you. No wonder no fucking girl wants to date you, your personality is shit.


If I started respecting women, maybe I would not be an incel.
I'm such a mysogynist bully


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Italy is hell for incels.
> men have to settle for disfigured girls burnt in a car accident


I doubt that many would actually sleep with her, I believe this is more pity than anything (I hope).


----------



## Hades (Mar 24, 2020)

One of the most potent pieces of suifuel ever posted to a PSL site.


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Mar 24, 2020)

reminder that the west needs to be nuked by kim


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I doubt that many would actually sleep with her, I believe this is more pity than anything (I hope).


I will run another experiment to see how sexual men become in conversations with her.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 24, 2020)

*MEN WILL FUCK ANYTHING WITH A VAGINA WHAT THE FUCK

THE ABSOLUTE STATE OF MALE HORNIESS *


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *MEN WILL FUCK ANYTHING WITH A VAGINA WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> THE ABSOLUTE STATE OF MALE HORNIESS *


If I make an experiment with a woman who has had a "Vaginoctomia" I'm sure she will get matches too


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 319467
> 
> 
> View attachment 319468
> ...


Fuark... "Omg men are so superficial"


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I will run another experiment to see how sexual men become in conversations with her.


Even then, it's online, they may throw up seeing up close Irl.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 24, 2020)

Bet many men are willing to travel to the supposed female.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 25, 2020)

this is making me feel bad for not fucking some 3/10 face girl with a 5/10 body, jesus christ.
She smv mogs salludon tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Mar 25, 2020)

Imagine being an incel (not hard) swiping every girl mindlessly to just get a match and this is the only one you get. Suifuel


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 25, 2020)

Never began


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Mar 25, 2020)

This is why nothing depresses me anymore. This world is just one giant comedy act.


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 25, 2020)

THESE MEN ARE WORSE THaN COOMERS


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 25, 2020)

Cortisol levels through the roof right now, I've aged 20 years all the sudden, fuck all those beta subhumans, burn them with gasoline.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 25, 2020)

Tell me its fake plz


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 25, 2020)

They are joking you idiot


----------



## john2 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 319467
> 
> 
> View attachment 319468
> ...



*Even though I have the lowest standards for women on this forum, I wouldn't tbh.

This proves the absolute state of simping in 2020. This is not even funny, it's shocking, man.*


----------



## nastynas (Mar 25, 2020)

lifefuel


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 25, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> They are joking you idiot


run the experiment yourself in a hypergamous feminist city, let's see if the men are joking


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 25, 2020)

Hades said:


> One of the most potent pieces of suifuel ever posted to a PSL site.


Life is tedious to live most days


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 25, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *MEN WILL FUCK ANYTHING WITH A VAGINA WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> THE ABSOLUTE STATE OF MALE HORNIESS *


Do an experiment with a tranny and be very open about still having a dick and you'll have the same results

jfl, women don't even need a vagina in 2020


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 25, 2020)

Testosterone is a blessing and a curse


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 25, 2020)

face is creepier than the exorcist


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lol you morons, he probably changed the pic, it was some model girl before and once he got matches he changed the profile pic to this deformed womem


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

the fuck


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 25, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Lol you morons, he probably changed the pic, it was some model girl before and once he got matches he changed the profile pic to this deformed womem



after the pig and eggy experiment i wouldnt put it past dudes to fuck that thing in op


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Mar 25, 2020)

just exist as a woman theory confirmed for the billionth time. jfl this reality is a JOKE


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 25, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Lol you morons, he probably changed the pic, it was some model girl before and once he got matches he changed the profile pic to this deformed womem



keep coping while 6/10 chadlites risk corona virus in italy, the hardest hit country with the most aggressive strain to sniff the fart of a -1000/10 burned deformity


----------



## Inferno (Mar 26, 2020)

We truly live in a society...


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 27, 2020)

This is exactly why I’ll rather be a man. Getting a man to fuck you has no value as a female.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 27, 2020)

they think its a joke pic.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuk said:


> they think its a joke pic.


would you like to run the same experiment and try to become sexual in chatting with those men? let's see if they don't LARP


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> would you like to run the same experiment and try to become sexual in chatting with those men? let's see if they don't LARP


they think they r talking to a girl who has that pic up as a joke

use a more convincing picture


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuk said:


> they think they r talking to a girl who has that pic up as a joke
> 
> use a more convincing picture



















__





girl acid attack at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





We need someone who runs this experiment but showing the chats too


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 324661
> View attachment 324662
> View attachment 324663
> 
> ...


ew


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 28, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 319467
> 
> 
> View attachment 319468
> ...


Ok well this is a case even I would match. Like damn, if someone looks so bad, I shouls atleast try to make them feel a little better.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 28, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Bet many men are willing to travel to the supposed female.


Do you travel bro?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 28, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Do you travel bro?


I don’t know how.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 28, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Do you travel bro?


after my super blackpilling experience in Spain, I swear I will never travel to a western europe country anymore
feminist activists everywhere, socialist propaganda everywhere, prostitution everywhere, female standards at Gandy Tier, unlucky incels who are forced to cope by smoking legal marijuana or by laying with hookers


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 28, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> after my super blackpilling experience in Spain, I swear I will never travel to a western europe country anymore
> feminist activists everywhere, socialist propaganda everywhere, prostitution everywhere, female standards at Gandy Tier, unlucky incels who are forced to cope by smoking legal marijuana or by laying with hookers


What happend in Spain?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 28, 2020)

women CANNOT LOSE


----------



## slime (Apr 3, 2020)

@Lorsss can you do one with a burn victim male?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 3, 2020)

if you're not hoping for mass male deaths from corona for the 0.000000001 percent chance of improved chance, you are truly bluepilled

sean o pry better not be strutting around in a gas mask like i think he will. imagine him getting his photo taken and a headline: handsome stranger in gas mask braves corona on the subway


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 10, 2020)

ngl these feel fake bro

they can easily change the pfp after stacy fishing

thats why i dont trust shit like this


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Jul 5, 2020)

bruh 
fuck this country


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 7, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 324661
> View attachment 324662
> View attachment 324663
> 
> ...


I will reset the warning percentage of anyone who for blackpilled reasearch sake, runs detailed experiments with theese burn victims girls.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 7, 2020)

I would fuck her. WHAT?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 27, 2020)

7k profiles swiped through, 1 month of tinder gold + $30 worth of boosts for a grand total of 40 matches. Accounting for boosts and gold around a 0.05% match rate after requesting data from Tinder. Every single match I have spoken to has either unmatched me or blanked my messages. 

Meanwhile, a deformed FEMALE -1000/10 burn victim gets double my likes AND multiple superlikes within a day, not paying for any gold or premium...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I have less value to a foid than an insect. 









Dancing Graceful GIF - Dancing Graceful Feeling It - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## crosshold (Jul 27, 2020)

bullshit dude you probably changed the profile pic after you got matches


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 2, 2020)

@Kenickie its over


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Oct 2, 2020)

I would sooner fuck a man


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 19, 2020)

Italy is a big incel country. This is not surprising.


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 18, 2021)

brutal suifuel


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 319467
> 
> 
> View attachment 319468
> ...


hypergamy it's so over 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 18, 2021)

brutal suifuel























Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> hypergamy it's so over
> View attachment 995746


good cope ngl


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 18, 2021)

@Adriana Lima 
@Boneless Weirdo 


just to jiffle @ you


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 18, 2021)

This cant be real no guy Ik would do this


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 18, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> This cant be real no guy Ik would do this


Its over


----------



## Copeful (Feb 18, 2021)

where’d u get this from, and what pics were used?


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 14, 2021)

kms_currycell said:


> this is making me feel bad for not fucking some 3/10 face girl with a 5/10 body, jesus christ.
> She smv mogs salludon tbh


You shouldn't feel bad for that, if she had a 5/10 body, she had thousands of other Chads, and probably would have flaked out on your date anyways if any of them were available.


----------



## reborn (Dec 14, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> Italy is hell for incels.



I bet it's still better than Germany though.


----------



## sytyl (Dec 14, 2021)

men can virtue signal too - and there's no proof of whether or not the image was just swapped out after the likes


----------



## stevielake (Dec 14, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 319467
> 
> 
> View attachment 319468
> ...


Wow, another black man giving it to the whiteman 

When BBC copers say they can slay white women, 9/10 she looks like the woman in the experiment or is a Pepsi away from a heart-attack.


----------

